# LTE Galaxy Nexus Wont Boot Into Any JB ROM



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello,

I'm not very active on the forums but I've been an android fanatic since the G1 & a flash addict since shortly after. *For whatever reason I cannot get any Jelly Bean ROM to boot. *I am coming from AOKP Milestone 6 and I am doing a complete wipe every time.

I have tried to flash Viscous, AOKP JB Nightlys, Jelly Belly & Paranoid Android and they all bootloop; I have let several of them sit bootlooping for 3 hours + with no success.

*EVERY TIME* I wipe data/factory reset > Wipe cache partition > Wipe Dalvik. After thoroughly searching all the interwebz for others having this issue I found that some people with _similar_ issues were helped with the superwipe.zip from Android Revolution threads. People also suggested making sure the various partitions were mounted and wiping them individually.

I have tried a non touch clockwork recovery, a touch clockwork recovery, and TWRP with nearly every combination of mounting, wiping and flashing with no positive results.

I have also unlocked, unrooted, flashed the stock image and nothing works.

I was very confident that if I could just break away from my duties and get a good hacking day in I could figure it out and fix it but alas.

I'm pretty hopeless that I'll be able to resolve this on my own and would greatly appreciate ANY help.

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

When you say "bootloop for 3 hours" do you mean stuck at the Google screen or literally the boot animation keeps rebooting over and over? And 3 hours obviously isn't an accurate time, correct?

FWIW, some times it takes my phone up to 20 minutes to get past the Google screen on reboots. Its part of JellyBean and from what I've read it random on how long it takes.

My initial feeling is you're not waiting long enough at the Google screen, but if you're actually stuck legit bootlooping then maybe not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

Did you use the jelly bean bootloader? That helped me

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

WormDoes said:


> When you say "bootloop for 3 hours" do you mean stuck at the Google screen or literally the boot animation keeps rebooting over and over? And 3 hours obviously isn't an accurate time, correct?
> 
> FWIW, some times it takes my phone up to 20 minutes to get past the Google screen on reboots. Its part of JellyBean and from what I've read it random on how long it takes.
> 
> ...


It spends very little time on the Google screen and is literally bootlooping forever.

I have let it go for literally about 3 hours give or take 20 minutes.

I'm trying again right now and we'll see.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

kmac940 said:


> Did you use the jelly bean bootloader? That helped me
> 
> Tap'd like a boss!


Thanks, giving that a shot after this attempt.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

msrenoux said:


> It spends very little time on the Google screen and is literally bootlooping forever.
> 
> I have let it go for literally about 3 hours give or take 20 minutes.
> 
> I'm trying again right now and we'll see.


What else have you tried? Wiping, flash ROM then flash kernel? Then after boot loop wipe dalvik without wiping anything else? Have you tried all this with the phone unplugged? I'm not sure all that you've tried. I have heard a very rare few had to return to stock before getting it to work but I don't know if that was absolutely necessary.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

fused2explode said:


> What else have you tried? Wiping, flash ROM then flash kernel? Then after boot loop wipe dalvik without wiping anything else? Have you tried all this with the phone unplugged? I'm not sure all that you've tried. I have heard a very rare few had to return to stock before getting it to work but I don't know if that was absolutely necessary.


I have actually tried flashing a AOKP JB with a jelly bean lean kernel, I didn't try just wiping dalvik after bootlooping. I've tried plugged in, on battery and USB.

Sorry, I've should have mentioned those. I've been very through, I wish I had documented but I figured I'd get it for sure.

Looking at the bootloaders now and I guess people are saying they are the same "bit by bit." Not going to stop me from trying.

When I flashed the factory image through the toolkit didn't that take me back to stock?

Thanks


----------



## Paul gyver (Aug 9, 2011)

msrenoux said:


> I have actually tried flashing a AOKP JB with a jelly bean lean kernel, I didn't try just wiping dalvik after bootlooping. I've tried plugged in, on battery and USB.
> 
> Sorry, I've should have mentioned those. I've been very through, I wish I had documented but I figured I'd get it for sure.
> 
> ...


Try just flashing the rom and gapps without flashing leankernel. You can always flash another kernel later.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

Paul gyver said:


> Try just flashing the rom and gapps without flashing leankernel. You can always flash another kernel later.


I've tried it without the kernel significantly more times than with (like ~ 23/25 just ROM and gapps or just ROM [no happened])

I only tried the kernel because it was suggested elsewhere.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

This happened to me once. All I did to fix it was wipe system before flashing


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

Flash the JB bootloader. All your problems will disappear.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

1) flash primeLC03 bootloader.
2) trwp 2.2 factory reset, wipe dalvik, wipe system.
3) flash ROM and gapps if needed.
Be happy.

Sent from my Liquid Galaxy Nexus on Xparent ICS.


----------



## truckroot (Oct 27, 2011)

Happened to me on AOKP. While switching from a theme back to system theme, I rebooted and was stuck on Google for ever. Tried restoring a back up to no avail. Had a MIUI back up that would bootloop from boot animation to google logo back and forth. Tried factory reset, then tried to restore still bootloop. Formatted system, reflashed ROM and Gapps, booted up fine and everything was was just as it was before trying the initial reboot, wierd. Definately gonna flash the JB Bootloader though.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm still on PRIMELA03 and have run into no issues since using fastboot -w and installing a JB rom. Boots up just as fast if not faster than ICS.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah make sure you wipe /system when wiping as well.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, since I posted last I have tried the new bootloader (PRIMELC03) with 2 different ROMs (and AOKP nightly and a ParanoidAndroid) 6 times (combined 4xAOKP 2xPA) with no success.

I have tried letting it bootloop for a bit, pulling the battery, booting into recovery, then wiping only the Dalvik cache and rebooting only to have it bootloop indefinitely.

By the way, I'm using bootloop VERY LITERALLY; I'm referring to the phone running through the boot animation endlessly. Also, I am in no way trying to dirty flash, I am wiping AT LEAST system/cache/dalvik EVERY TIME, and several times now I have flashed the factory 4.0.4 image using the Galaxy Nexus Toolkit.

I was wondering if I might have better luck trying to flash it from fastboot but I'm not sure how to do that or if that's possible.

I'm becoming quite hopeless and very frustrated and any additional insight would be appreciated.

Thanks!
-Matt


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Stop using the tool kit and try it all over again using fastboot and adb.

1. Download and extract the factory images
2. Follow these directions but substitute Galaxy Nexus files for the Nexus 7 files. Before anyone harps about why I'm giving him directions for a Nexus 7, it's the same process with different files.



k.electron said:


> *BACK TO STOCK:*
> 
> *HOW TO DO:*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]WARNING: This will wipe your device. Backup all your photos and whatnot.[/background]
> ...


3. When you get to step 12, instead of flashing the factory rom, flash whatever rom you like.
4. Profit

Don't say that this looks scary because it's no scarier than clicking a button on a tool kit and not knowing what it's doing or if it will flash successfully. If you have your environment set up to successfully use a tool kit, you're set up for adb and fastboot. The only way you can mess up is if you try to flash a file meant for a different device which can also happen with the tool kit. Typos will not execute so there's no need to worry there. What you see above will take all of 5 minutes to do if you can type what you read in a CMD prompt with admin rights.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

nhat said:


> Stop using the tool kit and try it all over again using fastboot and adb.
> 
> 1. Download and extract the factory images
> 2. Follow these directions but substitute Galaxy Nexus files for the Nexus 7 files. Before anyone harps about why I'm giving him directions for a Nexus 7, it's the same process with different files.
> ...


I'm pretty comfortable with fastboot. Trying it now and I'll report back.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

nhat said:


> Stop using the tool kit and try it all over again using fastboot and adb.
> 
> 1. Download and extract the factory images
> 2. Follow these directions but substitute Galaxy Nexus files for the Nexus 7 files. Before anyone harps about why I'm giving him directions for a Nexus 7, it's the same process with different files.
> ...


In step 12 I entered:

fastboot -w update nameofrom.zip

It spit back:

archive does not contain 'android-info.txt'
archive does not contain 'android-product.txt'
error: update package has no android-info.txt or android-product.txt

I'll leave the phone where it is and await further instructions.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Hrm...you can either flash the factory image using fastboot -w update or fastboot boot (or flash recovery) recovery.img. Then adb push rom.zip /sdcard/ and flash the rom in recovery.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

nhat said:


> Hrm...you can either flash the factory image using fastboot -w update or fastboot boot (or flash recovery) recovery.img. Then adb push rom.zip /sdcard/ and flash the rom in recovery.


CWM Touch & The previous non touch CWM Recovery both wont let me install zip from sd becuase it appears they can't mount anything(?)

In CWM touch I tried mounting the SD card through mounts & storage and it gave an error, I think tried mounting the other partitions with the same results.

The non touch recovery doesn't have a sdcard entry in mounts and storage but it won't mount the other partitions.

Both recoveries show errors right when they start at the bottom about can't boot and can't open all of the partitions.

Sorry for redundancy, I just wan't this fixed so I'm being thorough


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

No need to mount, I never did to push files to the phone.

I adb push to /sdcard while in TWRP then reboot recovery then flash the zips. TWRP only shows data and cache mounted.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

nhat said:


> No need to mount, I never did to push files to the phone.
> 
> I adb push to /sdcard/ then reboot recovery then flash the zips.


I pushed to sd, rebooted recovery, and when I selected install zip > Choose Zip from SD it wouldn't go further because it couldn't access the sdcard. Hence the mounting attempts.

After the last post I installed TWRP and got it to recognize the sdcard. I flashed the zip and it's been bootlooping for about 8 minutes now


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

msrenoux said:


> I pushed to sd, rebooted recovery, and when I selected install zip > Choose Zip from SD it wouldn't go further because it couldn't access the sdcard. Hence the mounting attempts.
> 
> After the last post I installed TWRP and got it to recognize the sdcard. I flashed the zip and it's been bootlooping for about 8 minutes now


Which rom are you flashing? Hop on http://chat.andirc.net and join #gnexus


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Have you tried formatting system?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonsez2die (Apr 28, 2012)

You're not alone. I'm in this same boat. The only difference for me is i can actually get a JB ROM to boot. But when I reboot it gets stuck at Google. Can't restore nandroids, flashing a different ROM after wiping everything causes a boot loop. The only way to get anything to boot again is to ODIN restore to stock. I finally gave up. I guess my phone just prefers dairy snacks over candy.


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

simonsez2die said:


> You're not alone. I'm in this same boat. The only difference for me is i can actually get a JB ROM to boot. But when I reboot it gets stuck at Google. Can't restore nandroids, flashing a different ROM after wiping everything causes a boot loop. The only way to get anything to boot again is to ODIN restore to stock. I finally gave up. I guess my phone just prefers dairy snacks over candy.


This is gonna be good. I want to see when GOOG will come up with a working JB on the LTE GN.
GN= almost a nexus device on LTE

I cannot imagine how google does not have any info on this or maybe they are rolling over nicely 4 VZ$W.

I have tried 5-6 ROMS, all bad. I have to restore stock after each reboot. Phone will only work fisrt time on.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

abe_cedar said:


> This is gonna be good. I want to see when GOOG will come up with a working JB on the LTE GN.
> GN= almost a nexus device on LTE
> 
> I cannot imagine how google does not have any info on this or maybe they are rolling over nicely 4 VZ$W.
> ...


I have tried numerous JB roms on my GN without issue. It's not a Google issue, it's an issue with your phone or it's something that you're doing.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

simonsez2die said:


> You're not alone. I'm in this same boat. The only difference for me is i can actually get a JB ROM to boot. But when I reboot it gets stuck at Google. Can't restore nandroids, flashing a different ROM after wiping everything causes a boot loop. The only way to get anything to boot again is to ODIN restore to stock. I finally gave up. I guess my phone just prefers dairy snacks over candy.


Let it sit at the Google screen for a while. Its doing a system check

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## simonsez2die (Apr 28, 2012)

How long is a while? Literally 50 minutes and it did nothing. I've tried everything that the OP did and got the same result. Like I said I can run JB rooms until I reboot then she's did.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonsez2die (Apr 28, 2012)

Also I would like to clarify that I don't think its a Google issue. Its either my own error in some way or my device is just a turd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

Last night a flashed the exact same file on my wife's Galaxy Nexus and it booted without a hitch.

What is the most extreme wipe/format possible? It has to be some corrupt something somewhere.

Edit: thank you everyone, I'm trying all of your suggestions and really appreciate it.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is your device a revision 9? Go into your boot loader and let me know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

msrenoux said:


> Last night a flashed the exact same file on my wife's Galaxy Nexus and it booted without a hitch.
> 
> What is the most extreme wipe/format possible? It has to be some corrupt something somewhere.
> 
> Edit: thank you everyone, I'm trying all of your suggestions and really appreciate it.


Is your device revision 9?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

If it is found next to the "HW" it is 10


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> Is your device revision 9?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So how is this not a GOOG problem when same method works only one one phone?
I assume both were flashed same way and are same hardware version.
I cannot return a phone to GOOG because a custom ROM cannot flash but if a factory image it does not work different story.
I have tried 5-6 roms. A simple reboot will get all stuck on GOOG. wainting milenia for some check-50mins- can make me wait for 6 months for a JB VZW release.
There is a interesting thread here about some insight of what causes this bootloop issues. I am not a good developer, I wish I could help more but a solution would be appreciated..
One idea I have is to get a step by step list from folks on HW 9 who were able to get the JB to boot and reboot consistenly.

Thanks


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

abe_cedar said:


> One idea I have is to get a step by step list from folks on HW 9 who were able to get the JB to boot and reboot consistenly.


I have a HW Rev. 9 and I've had no issues with JB roms. It boils down to 2 things: user error or a defect in your particular phone. Good news is you're still in the 1 year manufacturer warranty with Samsung. Give them a call and they'll happily repair your phone, possibly free of charge.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

nhat said:


> I have a HW Rev. 9 and I've had no issues with JB roms. It boils down to 2 things: user error or a defect in your particular phone. Good news is you're still in the 1 year manufacturer warranty with Samsung. Give them a call and they'll happily repair your phone, possibly free of charge.


So I'm fairly confident that it's the phone; this is my 7th (8th if you count my wimm one) android device and I've rooted and flashed ROMs on all (wimm aside lol).

I would need to reset the flash count to something reasonable (3 or 4?), flash to stock and relock right?

What can I give as a reason?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

msrenoux said:


> So I'm fairly confident that it's the phone; this is my 7th (8th if you count my wimm one) android device and I've rooted and flashed ROMs on all (wimm aside lol).
> 
> I would need to reset the flash count to something reasonable (3 or 4?), flash to stock and relock right?
> 
> What can I give as a reason?


Do you have insurance on the phone? If not, Samsung might not care and will repair the phone under manufacturer warranty.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

nhat said:


> Do you have insurance on the phone? If not, Samsung might not care and will repair the phone under manufacturer warranty.


I do have insurance but I'm not going to pay $100 for something wrong with the device, regardless if I would have had to void my warranty to find the defect.


----------



## abe_cedar (Jul 27, 2012)

nhat said:


> Do you have insurance on the phone? If not, Samsung might not care and will repair the phone under manufacturer warranty.


Reason?? I cannot flash any unapproved ROM.
I have tried a second ( I have a spare GN) GN HW 9 same result. At reboot stuck at google. I have flashed countless ROMs before on 5 phones and 3 tablet. All worked fine. ;(

I am using CWM. Any recs on not using CWM. I have heard from people that even manula adb flash still bricks em.
Thanks


----------



## blw1230 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am in the same exact boat. And I usually flash the stock image again using the Galaxy Nexus ToolKit. But the ToolKit uses goo.im to download the stock image and apparent their servers have been down all weekend, so when I got the dreaded bootloop on Friday night, I haven't been able to reflash the stock image.. And other recommendations on how to reflash the stock image??

-and I've also tried downloading the stock image from another source and placing it in the folder the ToolKit uses, and no dice...


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

blw1230 said:


> I am in the same exact boat. And I usually flash the stock image again using the Galaxy Nexus ToolKit. But the ToolKit uses goo.im to download the stock image and apparent their servers have been down all weekend, so when I got the dreaded bootloop on Friday night, I haven't been able to reflash the stock image.. And other recommendations on how to reflash the stock image??
> 
> -and I've also tried downloading the stock image from another source and placing it in the folder the ToolKit uses, and no dice...


Try flashing it by your self and not the tool kit. If something goes wrong with the took kit you wont see the error. d

I've found that when it bootloops its due to the data corruption scanning so try doing a factory wipe->flash rom-> wipe data and it should boot


----------



## blw1230 (Mar 5, 2012)

TRE_588 said:


> Try flashing it by your self and not the tool kit. If something goes wrong with the took kit you wont see the error. d
> 
> I've found that when it bootloops its due to the data corruption scanning so try doing a factory wipe->flash rom-> wipe data and it should boot


Well I've tried all those steps except one, the data wipe after flashing the ROM. But the only ROM I have is CNA 3.3, and not a stock image, or will that even matter?

Also, never been put in this situation before so I don't know this, but if a stock ROM is required, how do I push it to the SD card with out it being on? I know I can't while its in recovery, Fastboot I assume???

Sent from my ADR6300 using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you run Linux as your os? If you are here are the instructions i just did a couple weeks ago to go to stock and back through adb and fastboot. I was having booting issues as well, not as intense as yours but issues none the less. There are two files with instructions, one to stock and one to root. Hope this helps................. http://db.tt/l6EDv6xn
Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## blw1230 (Mar 5, 2012)

TRE_588 said:


> Try flashing it by your self and not the tool kit. If something goes wrong with the took kit you wont see the error. d
> 
> I've found that when it bootloops its due to the data corruption scanning so try doing a factory wipe->flash rom-> wipe data and it should boot


Actually that worked perfectly. After wiping data after flashing the ROM, it did stay a little longer than normal on the Google screen, but she did boot on up.

Many thanks for the help!


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

TRE_588 said:


> Actually that worked perfectly.


I spent 6 hours (!) trying to flash AOKP without success.
unroot, relock, Return to stock, Unlock, Root etc
Til I did this simple procedure: factory wipe->flash rom-> wipe data
Seems kind of silly, huh?


----------



## bbond (Oct 31, 2012)

msrenoux, did you ever get this resolved? I'm having the same issue as you and I'm not able to fix it so far. I can run AOKP Milestone 6, but can't flash any ROM past version 4.0.4. My problem started when I had my Transformer and GNex hooked up to the PC at the same time and accidently started flashing Transformer files to the GNex. I've flashed back to 4.0.2 manually, with toolkits, with Odin...MANY factory resets and data/cache wipes...all the typical things people will suggest. Nothing has fixed my issue. Before this all went down I was happily running JB ROMS.


----------



## msrenoux (Jan 21, 2012)

bbond said:


> msrenoux, did you ever get this resolved? I'm having the same issue as you and I'm not able to fix it so far. I can run AOKP Milestone 6, but can't flash any ROM past version 4.0.4. My problem started when I had my Transformer and GNex hooked up to the PC at the same time and accidently started flashing Transformer files to the GNex. I've flashed back to 4.0.2 manually, with toolkits, with Odin...MANY factory resets and data/cache wipes...all the typical things people will suggest. Nothing has fixed my issue. Before this all went down I was happily running JB ROMS.


I never did get this resolved, after about 40 hours trying everything I gave up; it's really pretty sad :-(

If anybody has a fix I'm all ears.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Wipe internal memory (sdcard) in twrp, download a jb ROM, wipe data 3x, system 3x, cache 3x, dalvik 3x, flash ROM and wait. Don't be impatient and battery pull. If it doesn't work, return to stock and get a replacement. It should definitely work, as it does for hundreds of other people.

Bond, your situation is different because you flashed a transformer ROM onto a gnex, could have bricked you.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> Wipe internal memory (sdcard) in twrp, download a jb ROM, wipe data 3x, system 3x, cache 3x, dalvik 3x, flash ROM and wait. Don't be impatient and battery pull. If it doesn't work, return to stock and get a replacement. It should definitely work, as it does for hundreds of other people.
> 
> Bond, your situation is different because you flashed a transformer ROM onto a gnex, could have bricked you.


I got an idea for him. I'll post when I'm at my PC but the multiple wipe thing is unneeded and will not clean any better than what the OP has tried already can do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

EDIT:

msrenoux,

Here's an idea. Since Jellybean has a factory image now for Verizon Gnex have you tried flashing it with fastboot? If that doesn't boot, if you could get me logs that'd be great. The only tricky part is stock doesn't support adb without going to enable USB debugging. It may not be possible to get logcat or dmesg without root.

So my next idea is to try a jellybean 4.1.2 ROM if the factory image doesn't work. If that fails, see if you can find an insecurre boot.img for 4.1.2 and you should be able to get logs doing the following:

adb logcat > logcat.txt

adb shell dmesg > /data/media/dmesg.txt
adb pull /data/media/dmesg.txt

The two files will be stored wherever you ran the adb commands. Let me know if you need clarification or if you run into any snags.


----------



## bbond (Oct 31, 2012)

I just tried one more time by manually running all the fastboot erase commands and manually flashed radios, bootloader, and stock 4.1.1. Still getting the bootloop so I think my only option now is to see if I'm still under warranty or pay the deductible for a replacement. Expensive mistake, but I guess you live and learn.


----------



## covey79 (Oct 25, 2013)

I know this is an old post but here is what worked for me (Sprint Galaxy Nexus).

Downloaded the following files from here:

http://shabbypenguin...lder=Stock_FH05

boot.img

bootloader.img

radio-cdma.img

radio-lte.img

recovery.img

system.img

And flashed them all in fastboot mode in this order:

fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash bootloader bootloader.img
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash radio radio-cdma.img
fastboot flash radio radio-lte.img

Also did this to format SD, cache and user data:
fastboot -w

This is basically the same steps to unroot your device and get it back to stock. If you want to lock the boot loader:
fastboot oem lock

I left mine unlocked. This put me at stock version 4.1.1 and I have updated to 4.2.1 OTA. I haven't flashed a custom recovery or rom. Just happy I am off of 4.0.4

Hope this helps.


----------



## covey79 (Oct 25, 2013)

I have successfully rooted, flashed custom CWM recovery and flashed cyanogenmod 10 (4.2.2). All is working well.


----------



## mcdull (Jun 11, 2012)

try at least.. DO NOT charge or connect your micro usb during boot. I have an android device goes into boot loop every time I attach the charging cable in car.


----------

